# tank backwall diy - stone veneer



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So at the LFS the other day, i saw these tank back-wall inserts that are molded to look like real stone etc.

got me wondering, I have a wetsaw(for cutting stone/tile etc) why not just make my own?

the cons that I see right off the bat:

Time - a whole lot of time to lay out, cut, arrange, adhere etc.
cost - by the time I include a backer material, silicone?(am assuming is best option for adhesion?) it'll be the same if not more.
durability - silicone in total imersion - not sure how long it will last etc.
cleaning- difficult?etc
heavy!
could look like crap

pros:

Fun - who doesn't like to make a mess and tinker.
way more natural looking, not a mass produced look.

so far those are all i can think of. Any thoughts?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

There was a guy on canadapleco.com a while back that made one out of similar materials that they use in the store bought ones. I think he posted as romulous


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like fun! I'm working on one for my 90G reef, using a DIY live rock formula, but the idea would be similar for a FW rockscape. I used eggcrate as a reinforcing backing. Lay it flat and arrange your cut rock on the eggcrate and secure with a batch of mortar or sand mix. Add small stones etc. for desired effect.


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background.php

Check this website it's pretty inspiring with a how-to. I've been toying with this project for my 120, as I had a good look at big Al's this weekend, they had the pre mades on sale, but being that my tank is big I'd have to install them vertically and frankly, where they join it would look like $hit so... I'm back to the drawing board. Plus I don't like the idea of having to temporarily house my fish in a smaller tank while my showpiece looks like crap while things cure/ water quality stabilizes, so for now.... I'm leaving well enough alone unless I find a pre made that's 60x28" that doesn't look cheesy and cost a bazillion dollars!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Im not keen about using foam and siliconeing it in, royal pain in the arse if you want to change it, but it gave me an idea, what about using eggcrate as structure, covering with fiberglass cloth, and then proceed with the concrete mix. I may have to do a trial piece.... 

Anyone have a source for eggcrate or a suggestion for an alternate base material?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Get your eggcrate from Rona/Home Depot/Lowes. You really don't need to cover it with anything, just your mortar mix. Maybe try something like what I'm doing:

eggcrate cut in shape, checked for size that it will fit on back wall, attached to bracing with hot glue gun:










Here I am putting it directly on, and working it into the holes. I'm working on top of some plastic sheets so that my finished product doesn't stick to my table saw:










Somewhat finished product, in a later step I will cement blobs of rock and other outcroppings to this wall. It stands up pretty good so far.










This is what my concrete mix was like, for freshwater though you might be more suited to use just regular sand mix and add small stones and large rocks as you go.










IMHO the foam idea is more suited for saltwater as the texture is more reef-like, but if you want to try it, use Tiggsy's method as described here:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1184780


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Must stop looking at inspiration so late, will be up hours now  oh well good thing i have an easy day tomorrow


----------

